# Gore 3-23-14



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2014)

Conditions: pp, groomed, hardpack, ice
Temp on arrival: 17F

Arrived mid morning to a cold, breezy, full parking lot under blue skies. At the base lodge there was a surprisingly good, though not uncomfortable,  crowd for late season. The only lift line we waited on was the first one up the gondi, and that was only a few mins. The temps had plummeted from the day before, which led me to expect some icing when we'd get to the top.
We started at the Top Ridge pod, where everything was open & skiing sweet, including the lift line:


I'd forgotten what a steep pitch Topridge has:


Over at Straight Brook Chatiemac had the best conditions:


As my buddy & I found out, Rumor's head wall was icy, but below that the large widely spaced bumps provided  an enjoyable ride:


On Lies we encountered a similarly icy head wall with better conditions below:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2014)

The ice seemed to be presenting at key junctures, like this gnarly bend on Lower Steilhang:

^ Can you see the small crowd at the top trying to scope out a safe line?

Unlike the steepest steeps the wide boulevards had some sweet coverage, perfect for high speed cruising (while admiring the view):


When we reached Burnt Ridge, we found...no one:

^ That new lift is comfortable and very fast.

Unfortunately all the glades there were closed (though the website said open):

...which was strange because our last run down Echo revealed some soft deep pow right off of trail's edge.
All in all, a very enjoyable day spent with some good friends with conditions that were more like mid winter than late March.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 24, 2014)

Sweet, never been to GORE:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> Sweet, never been to GORE:



Do it. Gore is the most underrated area in the east.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2014)

Gore is my favorite venue in the eastern US  and Canada , lots of variety , ski on except the Gondi 2500+ vert


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like plenty of safe lines on that trail to me


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gore is my favorite venue in the eastern US  and Canada , lots of variety , ski on except the Gondi 2500+ vert



Speaking of gondi runs, I love ripping down Twister at the end of the day coming off the upper mountain. My friend's app clocked us at over 50 mph.



MadMadWorld said:


> Looks like plenty of safe lines on that trail to me



This part of the trail is much narrower and steeper with ice and rocks that aren't reflected in the pic so I can't blame them, though I didn't find it too bad.  
The icy headwall on Rumor, however, was another story. As Rumor's sign warns, "falls will result in uncontrollable slides."


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 24, 2014)

> Speaking of gondi runs, I love ripping down Twister at the end of the day coming off the upper mountain. My friend's app clocked us at over 50 mph.



Damn, you almost hit TunaSpeed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2014)

Couldn't agree more Legalskier , Twister is a great warm up and end of day blitzkrieg ! Course for me at almost 71 , i rip it more than than twice . When my boyz want more of the drainpipes up top and i need a break ,the old man heads to Twister to play


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2014)

legalskier said:


> The icy headwall on Rumor, however, was another story. As Rumor's sign warns, "falls will result in uncontrollable slides."



Rumor looks seriously steep from the pic.  Will have to check it out some day.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea going by that pic it doesn't look like a lot of fun. Once the temps stabilize I'm sure it will be fun to rip


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Rumor looks seriously steep from the pic.  Will have to check it out some day.


 

Yep complete with skull and crossbones


----------



## Downhill Threads (Mar 24, 2014)

great pics and recap legal. I happened to ski there yesterday too! I had only been to Gore once before (and most of the mt was closed that time) so my buddy and I tried to hit as much terrain as our legs could handle in one day. I highlighted the trail map of what we did. (couple trails we did multiple times). 

We must have got lucky hitting Burnt Ridge early because Barkeater glades were open at the time. It was a little thin at the bottom, which may be why they closed them. 

Our favorite runs of the day were The Cave glades (amazing... secluded, narrow, beautiful. did that twice), Chatiemac glades (also beautiful), and ripping through Barkeater glades. Favorite non-glade was probably High Pines glades (not really a glade), but interesting and challenging terrain. And showcase is an awesome way to zip back down to the lodge. 

It was fun to get the heart pumping on Rumor and Lies as well. Just had to trust your edges and make smart turns.  

All-in-all, was SUPER impressed with Gore. The glades are the best I've skied in NY by far. I was at Whiteface a couple weeks earlier and I would rank Gore way higher for variety of terrain, glades, and just overall experience. Will definitely head back there.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 24, 2014)

Gore is def underrated.


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2014)

legalskier said:


> Do it. Gore is the most underrated area in the east.



How late in the spring do they stay open?  We were considering Gore in April?


----------



## jfrenchu (Mar 24, 2014)

we skied some glade on burnt ridge Boreaus? it was def open as were others Twister glades for sure was open


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2014)

jfrenchu said:


> we skied some glade on burnt ridge Boreaus? it was def open as were others Twister glades for sure was open



By the time we got to the Burnt Ridge lift it was almost 3. Perhaps they shut down those glades around that time of day. If we had known, we would've hit there before heading to the upper mountain. Anyway, we still had fun on Sagamore and Echo.  Maybe next time.....


Too late....  :sad:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 24, 2014)

Gore is going to start getting crowded if you guys keep talking it up like this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfrenchu (Mar 24, 2014)

echo is one of the most picturesque trails in the east


----------



## jfrenchu (Mar 24, 2014)

yeah keep it quiet.there are a lot of flat spots though ,not too bad if condtions are fast but on a powder day....


----------



## jgh1980 (Mar 24, 2014)

jfrenchu said:


> echo is one of the most picturesque trails in the east



I loved it when I visited in the beginning of the month.  No one was on burnt ridge area and echo was beautiful.  Sagamore is a great trail as well. Such an enjoyable mountain.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 24, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Gore is going to start getting crowded if you guys keep talking it up like this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, keep it down. F


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2014)

We are hoping to head to Gire for the first time in April once we exhausted out other deals!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> We are hoping to head to Gire for the first time in April once we exhausted out other deals!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It's hard to justify driving past vt mountains from our area, but this one seems like it could be worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Mar 25, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> It's hard to justify driving past vt mountains from our area, but this one seems like it could be worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It certainly does, especially with the Fox 44 card it becomes an option plus we got a 2 for 1 voucher from the ski and snowboard show.  The tough part is the 3.5 hours to get there!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> It's hard to justify driving past vt mountains from our area, but this one seems like it could be worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dlague said:


> It certainly does, especially with the Fox 44 card it becomes an option plus we got a 2 for 1 voucher from the ski and snowboard show.  The tough part is the 3.5 hours to get there!



Easily worth a multi-day trip, lots to explore.  Stay longer and explore some of the other Adirondack mountains, too!


----------

